# Trailparadies Bad Kreuznach mit der DIMB am 24.9.



## Schwarzer Kater (13. September 2006)

Es ist soweit! Die letzte große Tour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus steigt am 24.9. in Bad Kreuznach! Geguidet wird sie von Präsi himself, daher zitier ich jetzt mal seine Ankündigung aus dem benachbarten Regionalforum:



			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Halllo Leutz!
> 
> Schon lange für die DIMB-IG Rhein-Taunus (der auch die Beinahrten angehören) geplant, kann ich jetzt endlich eine meiner absoluten Lieblings-Touren ankündigen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy-Racer (13. September 2006)

Klingt gut  

kann mich jemand mitnehmen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (13. September 2006)

Wo hier? Hier? Meld! Oder hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=lastpost&t=239499

An einer Fahrgemeinschaft wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. September 2006)

Ich will auch mit..


----------



## caress (13. September 2006)

ihr fahrt dann parallel mit der allgemeinen zeitungs tour, die auf den 24.09. verlegt wurde?

stau im wald und ampeln auf den singletrails


----------



## X-Präsi (14. September 2006)

So siehts leider aus. Wir haben die älteren Rechte, da der Termin schon ewig feststeht. 

Da wir erstmal Richtung Lemberg düsen, wird sich das Ganze wohl entzerren. Außerdem werden wir uns (im Gegensatz zur letzten AZ-Tour) deutlich unter den 80 Teinehmern bewegen 

Habe leider auch keine Ausweichtermine mehr in den nächsten Monaten, da unser Zwerch schon in Kürze anklopfen wird...


----------



## X-Präsi (15. September 2006)

Aktueller Stand: 18

Mache vielleicht 2. Gruppe auf, können also vielleicht doch noch paar mehr mit.


----------



## Lupo (15. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Aktueller Stand: 18
> 
> Mache vielleicht 2. Gruppe auf, können also vielleicht doch noch paar mehr mit.


da will ich auch gleich mal mein interesse bekunden bevors zu spät ist   werd auch gleich ne mail losschicken. 
warum gibts eigentlich kein lmb-eintrag


----------



## X-Präsi (15. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> da will ich auch gleich mal mein interesse bekunden bevors zu spät ist   werd auch gleich ne mail losschicken.
> warum gibts eigentlich kein lmb-eintrag



weil ich das nie mache 
die hütte wird auch so bei allen touren mehr als voll...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> warum gibts eigentlich kein lmb-eintrag


LMB bei einer Tour mit Teilnehmerlimit halte ich für ungeschickt, weil sich dann Leute eintragen können, ohne hier rein zu schauen und man weiß auch nie, ob die dann auch wirklich kommen. Jux-einträger gibt´s ja leider genügend.


----------



## Torpedo64 (15. September 2006)

Wo meldet man sich denn jetzt genau an? 
Hier oder in dem anderen Thread, oder per PM an wen  
Wieviele Personen haben sich schon angemeldet? 
Sind noch Plätze frei? 
Gibt es zwei verschieden Gruppen? Eine Gruppe mit 20 Personen ist ein bischen zu groß!    

Gruß,
Torpedo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (15. September 2006)

Torpedo64 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo meldet man sich denn jetzt genau an? ...
> Gruß,
> Torpedo


stand doch oben:



			
				Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Also meldet Euch bitte kurz hier und per Mail an [email protected] an. Danke!


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. September 2006)

Ich kann leider nicht teilnehmen wg. ner Hochzeit am WE im hohen Norden.
Wenn aber jemand die Tour GPS-technisch aufnehmen würde.... 
(Ich hoffe die Anschaffung dauert nicht mehr lange ...)


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> stand doch oben:


Ja, aber hier war da und nicht hier! Allerdings geht aus da hervor, das beide Threads verschnitten werden. Hoffentlich hat Präsi mich nicht doppelt gezählt, in meiner Mail hab` ich mich zivil gemeldet...


----------



## Lupo (15. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber hier war da und nicht hier! Allerdings geht aus da hervor, das beide Threads verschnitten werden. Hoffentlich hat Präsi mich nicht doppelt gezählt, in meiner Mail hab` ich mich zivil gemeldet...



wobei das von mir favorisierte LMB für mehr transparenz sorgen würde 

aber ich verstehe auch präsis einwand. hauptsache ich krieg noch ne bestätigung mit ner mobilnr. dass man sich melden kann wenn was schiefgeht...


----------



## X-Präsi (16. September 2006)

Lupo schrieb:
			
		

> wobei das von mir favorisierte LMB für mehr transparenz sorgen würde
> 
> aber ich verstehe auch präsis einwand. hauptsache ich krieg noch ne bestätigung mit ner mobilnr. dass man sich melden kann wenn was schiefgeht...



bring mal nem alten S*** so moderne Sachen wie LMB bei  

Meine Handy-Nr. schon mal hier: 0178 /  78 555 62. Nächste Woche schicke ich allen ne Teilnahmebestätigung, die sich angemeldet haben.

Habe auch niemand doppelt gezählt, denke ich...

Alles wird gut


----------



## X-Präsi (16. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber jemand die Tour GPS-technisch aufnehmen würde....
> (Ich hoffe die Anschaffung dauert nicht mehr lange ...)



geht nich - iss streng geheim 

ansonsten macht Euch mal locker - ist nicht meine erste Tour-Orga 

Alles wird gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (17. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> geht nich - iss streng geheim ...



uiiiii jetzt wirds spannend, die tour ist urheberrechtlich geschützt oder/und unterliegt einem copyright..hoffentlich ist die woche bald rum


----------



## X-Präsi (17. September 2006)

kanns auch kaum erwarten - bin zwar schon hundertmal die runde in tausend varianten gefahren - aber immer wieder ein Genuss.

Apropos Genuss - derzeit steuern wir auf die 30 Teilis zu, so dass wir in 2 Gruppen fahren werden. 

Alles wird gut


----------



## Crazy-Racer (17. September 2006)

Kann mich jemand mit hinnehmen?
Ab Eppstein od. Hofheim oder so?!


----------



## Lucafabian (17. September 2006)

ab isenburg wär ein platz frei


----------



## X-Präsi (19. September 2006)

Stand heute:

32 und dank unserem zweitem Guide Uwe alias Mr. Cannondale, zwei Gruppen. 

Mit Uwe gehts etwas flotter rauf (aber kein Raceteampo), mit mir eher moderat hoch und dafür bissl kerniger runter. 

Entschieden wird dann vor Ort, wer wo mitdüst.


----------



## Jürgen* (20. September 2006)

---


----------



## X-Präsi (20. September 2006)

So Ihr Leutz!

Wir haben jetzt 2 Gruppen a 15 + Guide. Mehr vertragen Trails und Wanderer nicht.
Max. 15er-Gruppe ist auch für uns selbst entspannter, da weniger Wartezeiten, weniger Pannen und Unfälle. Sonst zieht sich die Tour wie Kaugummi. 

*Das heisst, dass ab jetzt nur noch zusätzlich jemand mitfahren kann, wenn jemand anderes hier oder im Nachbarforum "Mainz. Wiesbaden..." absagt. Einfach so aufkreuzen ist in dem Fall ganz schlecht.*
Ich hoffe, Ihr habt Verständnis dafür!

Allen Angemeldeten verspreche ich ein ganz besonderes Landschafts- und vor allem Trailerlebnis (so denn der olle Petrus mitspielt).


----------



## arkonis (20. September 2006)

bin auch dabei, ein paar Zickzack-Abfahrten schaden nicht.



Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand mit hinnehmen?
> Ab Eppstein od. Hofheim oder so?!



können wir machen


----------



## arkonis (20. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> So Ihr Leutz!
> 
> Wir haben jetzt 2 Gruppen a 15 + Guide. Mehr vertragen Trails und Wanderer nicht.
> Max. 15er-Gruppe ist auch für uns selbst entspannter, da weniger Wartezeiten, weniger Pannen und Unfälle. Sonst zieht sich die Tour wie Kaugummi.
> ...



ups, war ein paar Minuten zu spät, ok dann das nächste mal


----------



## X-Präsi (21. September 2006)

Da gerade eben noch jemand wegen Verwandtschaftskaffee abgesagt hat, wär wieder ein Plätzl frei. Der nächste, der sich hier anmeldet, ist dabei. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (21. September 2006)

Melde mich auch mal ab, ohne zu wissen, ob ich überhaupt in die Liste aufgenommen wurde. Falls ja, ist für einen anderen Teilnehmer Platz. 

Torpedo


----------



## puremalt (21. September 2006)

Hallo,
hipp, hipp, hurra. Habe mich gestern abend per Mail angemeldet. Ist das angekommen? Bin ich dabei?
Merci


----------



## Crazy-Racer (21. September 2006)

arkonis, arkonis hatte sich gemeldet


----------



## puremalt (21. September 2006)

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. September 2006)

Ruhig brauner, da geht bestimmt noch was...


----------



## puremalt (21. September 2006)

Danke Mister Pferdeflüsterer, bin schon wieder ganz handzahm. 
(verstohlen hufescharr)


----------



## X-Präsi (21. September 2006)

Alles wird gut - muss heut Abend mal nachschauen, ob ich Dich nicht sogar schon auf der Liste drauf stehen habe. Unter welchem Namen hast Du denn gemailt? oder steht Dein Forumsnick drinne?


----------



## puremalt (21. September 2006)

Habe mich angemeldet als Martin Ruf, geboren im Hunsrück, lebend im Saarland (auch wenn der gemeine Rhld-Pfälzer das für unmöglich hält) und arbeitend in Hessen. Und diesen Sonntag bleib ich ausnahmsweise mal hier und wollte sowieso 'ne grössere Tour machen. Da haben mich gestern die After-Work-Biker bei meiner Frage nach Tipps auf die DIMB-Tour gebracht. Und die klingt ja echt verlockend (macht wohl die Nähe zum Hunsrück).
Also, ich scharre weiter.


----------



## X-Präsi (21. September 2006)

puremalt schrieb:


> Habe mich angemeldet als Martin Ruf, geboren im Hunsrück, lebend im Saarland (auch wenn der gemeine Rhld-Pfälzer das für unmöglich hält) und arbeitend in Hessen. Und diesen Sonntag bleib ich ausnahmsweise mal hier und wollte sowieso 'ne grössere Tour machen. Da haben mich gestern die After-Work-Biker bei meiner Frage nach Tipps auf die DIMB-Tour gebracht. Und die klingt ja echt verlockend (macht wohl die Nähe zum Hunsrück).
> Also, ich scharre weiter.



wegen einer weiteren Abmeldung bist Du jetzt auch dabei. Hipphipphurra!

alles wird gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (21. September 2006)

Danke dir Crazy-Racer , halte dir auch einen Platz in meinen Auto frei.


----------



## caroka (22. September 2006)

Ich mach mal einen Platz frei, da ich nicht mehr sicher sagen kann, ob es am Sonntag klappt. Wäre unschön, wenn ich kurzfristig absagen müsste und deshalb keiner nachrücken könnte. 
Wünsche Euch viel Spass und vllt denkt Ihr auf dem ein oder anderen Trail mal an mich.


----------



## PFADFINDER (23. September 2006)

falls jemand noch eine mitfahrgelegnheit sucht, ich hab noch einen platz im auto frei. fahre die A3 über hanau ffm, wiesbadener kreuz, A66 über wiesbaden, mainz usw. also wer mitfahren möchte. pm an mich


----------



## X-Präsi (23. September 2006)

eben ist nochn Beinharter ausgefallen (Bike geschrottet), so dass jemand anderes nachrücken könnte.

Wer als erster postet ist dabei.


----------



## caroka (23. September 2006)

Ich hoffe diesmal hat es mit der E-Mail geklappt:Ich bin auch raus.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Da bisher noch keiner sich beim Guide und Ersteller der Tour bedankt hat werde ich das jetzt mal machen:

Thomas vielen vielen Dank für die Supertour   Du hast uns das Mountainbiken von seiner schönsten Seite gezeigt. Alle Teilnehmer werden heute sicher von der Tour träumen.

Für mich war es wie ein Tag Urlaub. Es war zeitweise fast nicht zu glauben das wir in Deutschland sind. Auch das Wetter hat perfekt mitgespielt. Die Trails hatten einen nicht zu verachtenden südländische Touch und sie haben überhaupt nicht mehr aufgehöhrt. Ich kann gar nicht sagen welches der schönste, beste und überhaupt   war.

Irgendwann war dann Schluß  und das mach ich jetzt auch.
Wehe Du gibts nicht bekannt wann die nächste Tour stattfindet  


Alles Gute für Deine bevorstehendem Änderungen im Familienleben


Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Tja, für mich drückt Lucafabians Beitrag ungefähr auch das aus, was ich empfand! Es war super schön!!

Viele Grüße

Arachne


----------



## Crazy-Racer (24. September 2006)

Ich fand die Tour auch extrem super - mit Sicherheit eine der schönsten Touren die ich bisher überhaupt gefahren bin 
Danke Thomas, für dieses Erlebnis


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Morgen gibts mehr


----------



## MTK-Cube (24. September 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Den Bad-Kreuznach-Fred nacher zu lesen, kommt einer Selbst-Kasteiung gleich  .
> .... um 11.00h war ich heut auf der A5 Höhe Alsfeld 3x


Es ist noch schlimmer ... 3x 3x 3x


----------



## Lupo (25. September 2006)

auch von mir nochmal vielen dank an den guide, die schönste und trailigste tour die ich bis jetzt gefahen bin , da konnte selbst der fussgänger nix dran ändern der mir seine fusshupe direkt in den weg geführt hat ich war so gut drauf dass ich ihn dafür net mal bös angucken konnte 

sicher war ich da kein einzelfall denn selbst bei dem fiesesten anstieg ist den teilehmern das grinsen nicht aus dem gesicht gefallen





ich meld mich hiemit schon mal fürs nächste jahr an 

wolfgang


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2006)

Wie versprochen gibts noch ein paar Bilder





























Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## puremalt (25. September 2006)

Hi,
auch von mir 5 Sterne. Versprechungen voll erfüllt, Erwartungen sogar übertroffen.

Da die beiden Gruppen offenbar doch teilweise verschieden gefahren sind, habe ich Interesse an einem GPS-Track von Thomas Gruppe.
Wer den Track von Uwes Gruppe haben will, bitte bei mir melden.

@Präsi: ist das mit deinem Urheberrecht vereinbar?


----------



## Thomas (25. September 2006)

Puremalt: evtl kannst Du deinen Track ja hier hochladen, dann können ihn auch andere nachfahren. Es hat ja nicht jeder das Glück oft in Kreuznach biken zu können


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2006)

Thomas schrieb:


> Puremalt: evtl kannst Du deinen Track ja hier hochladen, dann können ihn auch andere nachfahren. Es hat ja nicht jeder das Glück oft in Kreuznach biken zu können



Würde ich dringend von abraten! Wenn überhaupt, dann nur an Leute, die persönlich bekannt sind!


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würde ich dringend von abraten! Wenn überhaupt, dann nur an Leute, die persönlich bekannt sind!



Du hast ja nur Angst das die Trails zu voll werden... 

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (25. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würde ich dringend von abraten! Wenn überhaupt, dann nur an Leute, die persönlich bekannt sind!



Hallo,
ich bin der Gründer von MTB-News und wohne zufällig in Bad Kreuznach. Ich war gestern um 11:00 auch am Treffpunkt, bin aber wegen Grippe nicht mitgefahren.

Die Tour, die Ihr gestern gefahren seid, ist bereits x mal irgendwo beschrieben, u.a. auch in Teilen hier und hier . Da ich selbst kein GPS Gerät habe, gibt es leider keine passende Karte dazu, daher meine Bitte.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## trekkinger (25. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Würde ich dringend von abraten! Wenn überhaupt, dann nur an Leute, die persönlich bekannt sind!


Dem würde ich mich anschliessen.
So wie Präsi erzählt hat, ist am WE die AZ-Gruppe unterwegs. Da könnte es auf Dauer zu Konflikten kommen.
Direkt vor der Abfahrt vom Lemberg hat uns ein älterer Herr eindringlich davon erzählt, dass der Pfad stark durch Korrosion leidet und man besser nicht dort mit so vielen Bikern fahre solle. Er verstand sich als netter Aufklärer und so blieb alles freundlich.

Daher für diese Tour besser kein GPS öffentlich einstellen. Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## T. J. (25. September 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:


> .. dass der Pfad stark durch Korrosion leidet..



Seid ihr auf 'nem Schiff gefahren?


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2006)

T. J. schrieb:


> Seid ihr auf 'nem Schiff gefahren?



stimmt, heißt ja eigentlich Erotision!


----------



## X-Präsi (25. September 2006)

Kinners - ich glaub net, dass sich dann die Massen auf einmal in KH tummeln werden, wenn irgendwo der GPS-Track hochgeladen ist. Den meisten GPS-Fahrern wird die Tour eh zu schwer sein 

Solange Ihr meinen Namen als "Erfinder" der Tour mit angebt und damit das Zitiergebot wahrt, könnt Ihr die beiden Varianten der Silberseerunde ruhig als GPS-Track veröffentlichen.


----------



## fUEL (25. September 2006)

Hi zusammen.

War ne klasse Tour mit super highlights     Respekt für die Orga und Foundation.
Steht doch bald ne Wiederholung an, oder???  Ich bin jetzt schon krell auf die Spitzkehren  und die lange Treppe   .

In dem milden Weinbauklima kann es durchaus noch schön sein, wenn bei uns schon Schittwetter  ist. 

Meine Frau ist dort geboren und aufgewachsen, deshalb ist mir von vielen 
Besuchen bei Schwiegereltern die Faustregel 4 bis 5 Grad wärmer als hier im Taunus deutlich in Erinnerung.

Machen wir doch schon mal ne ungefähre Planung hier für vllt. Ende Oktober ???

Grüsse vom Nikofuel


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> die beiden Varianten der Silberseerunde


Apropos: Wo war denn eigentlich der Silbersee oder hab ich das was verpasst?


----------



## caroka (25. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> 
> War ne klasse Tour mit super highlights     Respekt für die Orga und Foundation.
> Steht doch bald ne Wiederholung an, oder???  Ich bin jetzt schon krell auf die Spitzkehren  und die lange Treppe   .
> ...



Spitzenidee!!!!


----------



## fUEL (25. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Apropos: Wo war denn eigentlich der Silbersee oder hab ich das was verpasst?



Haben wir uns auch gefragt - war aber zum Radfahren net zum schwimmen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (25. September 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Apropos: Wo war denn eigentlich der Silbersee oder hab ich das was verpasst?




zeig ich euch beim nächsten mal - genau wie den barny geröllheimer und den bikerhof-trail und...


----------



## puremalt (25. September 2006)

wasserimmundzusammenlauf


----------



## trekkinger (25. September 2006)

T. J. schrieb:


> Seid ihr auf 'nem Schiff gefahren?


Nee. 

Ich meinte natürlich Errosion. 




Präsi schrieb:


> zeig ich euch beim nächsten mal - genau wie den barny geröllheimer und den bikerhof-trail und...


Da wäre ich schonmal dabei. *lechz*


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ...Steht doch bald ne Wiederholung an, oder???  Ich bin jetzt schon krell auf die Spitzkehren  und die lange Treppe   .
> .... Machen wir doch schon mal ne ungefähre Planung hier für vllt. Ende Oktober ???
> Grüsse vom Nikofuel


 *Jaaaaa*  biiiittttteee  oder   gebt   mir  die   GPS  Daten  
sonst:


----------



## Lucafabian (25. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Machen wir doch schon mal ne ungefähre Planung hier für vllt. Ende Oktober ???
> 
> Grüsse vom Nikofuel



Lass das vllt. weg. 
Legen wir jetzt mal fest, letztes Wochenende im Oktober gehts wieder nach Bad Kreuznach.  

Ich geb hiermit schonmal meine Teilnahme bekannt.

Gruss vom Lucafabian


----------



## MTK-Cube (25. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lass das vllt. weg.
> Legen wir jetzt mal fest, letztes Wochenende im Oktober gehts wieder nach Bad Kreuznach.
> Ich geb hiermit schonmal meine Teilnahme bekannt.
> Gruss vom Lucafabian


dto.; die nächsten Sonntage bis Weihnachten sind schon mal geblockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (25. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Lass das vllt. weg.
> Legen wir jetzt mal fest, letztes Wochenende im Oktober gehts wieder nach Bad Kreuznach.
> 
> Ich geb hiermit schonmal meine Teilnahme bekannt.
> ...


Ok, hab mir den Termin schon eingetragen.  Ne Woche eher wäre besser aber ich bekomm das hin.


----------



## Vertex (26. September 2006)

....auch von mir einen riesigen Dank an das Orga-Team.....und auch an den "letzten" Mann. Bin die Tour gleich 2-mal gefahren  .....da ja Sa keiner am Treff war.
Ende Oktober bin ich dabei. (da simmer dabei....)


----------



## fUEL (26. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> zeig ich euch beim nächsten mal - genau wie den barny geröllheimer und den bikerhof-trail und...



Meinst Du Birkerhof , da wo wir Wasser holen waren nach dem Weinbergeuphill?
Das ist ja cool, wenn der jetzt zum bikerhof geworden ist- dann müssen wir noch schneller wieder hin nach KH.

Gruss Frank


----------



## X-Präsi (26. September 2006)

Hi Ihr Leutz!

Schön, dass Ihr Ende Oktober schon wieder hin wollt 

Auf mich werdet Ihr an dem letzten Oktober-WOE aber leider verzichten müssen, da ich Outdoor-EH-Kurs in der Fränkischen haben werde.

wenn Ihr die selbe Runde fahren wollt, braucht Ihr ja auch nur GPS-Track nachfahren. Falls Ihr aber den Silbersee, den Barney-Geröllheimer und den bi(r)kerhof-Trail einbauen wollt, solltet Ihr entweder bei Uwe (Mr. Cannondale) anklopfen oder sucht ein anderes WOE aus, an dem ich Zeit habe. 

Oder Ihr schnappt Euch einfach ne Karte und sucht die Strecke selbst raus.


----------



## fUEL (26. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Leutz!
> 
> Schön, dass Ihr Ende Oktober schon wieder hin wollt
> 
> ...



Das wär aber schade, wenn Du nicht dabei bist. Vielleicht dann am *22.Oktober?*
Wie das auch wird  - die Treppenspitzkehren mit Hinterradversetzen müssen genommen werden -  wir üben schon mal im Flachen auf der Wiese, mit Handys als Pylonen, damit das nicht ganz zu billig aussieht 
Wahrscheinlich hab ich jetzt bald jede woche ne neue Handynummer 

@ all Hat jemand oben auf dem Rotenfels an dem stück " in der nähe des abgrundes " fotos gemacht und wenn ja bitte posten oder wenigstens in die eigene Galerie stellen und verlinken. War zwar fahrtechnisch net schwer, sieht aber auf m foto bestimmt gut aus.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2006)

Bin auch an einer Wiederholungstat interessiert 
Habe mal einige Bilder hochgeladen die ich gemacht habe
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14022
@ lupo: wo sind deine Bilder?


----------



## trekkinger (26. September 2006)

Hey Crazy-Racer, echt super Fotos die vieles Prima wiedergeben!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2006)

Ich würd mal sagen, wir lassen den Präsi erst mal in Ruhe seine anstehenden Ereignisse erledigen und warten auf einen Terminvorschlag seitens des Guides, bevor das hier in Nötigung ausartet!   Dabei wär ich aber auch auf jeden Fall, wobei mir der 21./22.10. weniger recht wär.


----------



## Arachne (26. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin auch an einer Wiederholungstat interessiert
> Habe mal einige Bilder hochgeladen die ich gemacht habe
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14022
> @ lupo: wo sind deine Bilder?



Tolle Bilder! Auch mal eine der Spitzkehren...  
Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
@fUEL: lädst DU Deine Bilder auch noch hoch?


----------



## Crazy-Racer (26. September 2006)

War zu sehr damit beschäftigt zu fahren, wenn wir nochmal da sind mache ich mehr/bessere Bilder von den Trails und Kehren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Cube (26. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Bin auch an einer Wiederholungstat interessiert
> Habe mal einige Bilder hochgeladen die ich gemacht habe
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14022
> @ lupo: wo sind deine Bilder?



super Bilder, schade dass ich nicht mitfahren konnte


----------



## fUEL (26. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder! Auch mal eine der Spitzkehren...
> Wo wir gerade dabei sind:
> @fUEL: lädst DU Deine Bilder auch noch hoch?



Der Bilder Oscar geht an crazy racer, meine sind unspektakulär ohne besondere Highlights, leider!-  nächstes Mal wirds besser. Hat irgendwer eine Helmkamera ? Das wär am besten. Beim n. Mal können wir ja in Etappen fahren. 
3voraus , die warten an den Schlüsselstellen fotografieren die nächsten beim Bewältigen dieser u.s.w.
Dann rotieren die nächsten 3 voraus usw. 
Gibt geile Bilder und jeder ist dabei getroffen. - vielleicht lächle ich dann ja auch mal - muß mal bei Uwe oder Gerd fragen, wie die das machen wobei oben auf dem Rotenfels lacht uwe auch nicht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## caroka (26. September 2006)

@Crazy-Racer

Echt super Bilder, kenne ich aber auch nicht anders von Dir.


----------



## Lupo (27. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> ... Beim n. Mal können wir ja in Etappen fahren.
> 3voraus , die warten an den Schlüsselstellen fotografieren die nächsten beim Bewältigen dieser u.s.w.
> Dann rotieren die nächsten 3 voraus usw. ...



machen wir i.d.r öfter so aber bei 17 teilnehmern hätte das den zeitplan etwas durcheinander gebracht sodass wir keine zeit mehr fürs  danach gehabt hätten, aber sonst hab ich nix dagegen und wenn sich ein träger findet nehm ich auch meine grosse digi mit


----------



## Crazy-Racer (27. September 2006)

Lupo: wo sind die Bilder? (speziell das auf dem ich drauf bin  )


----------



## Lupo (27. September 2006)

Crazy-Racer schrieb:


> Lupo: wo sind die Bilder? (speziell das auf dem ich drauf bin  )



so viele bilder hab ich garnet gemacht (s.o.) und das was du speziell meinst ist garnet erst entstanden da sich die cam grad in dem moment entschieden hat abzuschalten sorry sebastian, ich gelobe besserung. dafür gibts eins wo du ne halbe banane in der backe hast 

die bilder gibts hier als zip-datei, die grossen wie gahabt auf besonderen wunsch per mail


----------



## Torpedo64 (28. September 2006)

Hallo!!

Falls Ende Oktober jemand aus dem Raum FFM nach KH fahren sollte und mich mitnehmen könnte, wäre ich bei der Fahrt auch dabei.
Bin jetzt erst mal zwei WO im Urlaub und fahre Trails auf Sardinien... 

Grüsse,
Torpedo


----------



## X-Präsi (28. September 2006)

fUEL schrieb:


> Der Bilder Oscar geht an crazy racer, meine sind unspektakulär ohne besondere Highlights, leider!-  nächstes Mal wirds besser. Hat irgendwer eine Helmkamera ? Das wär am besten. Beim n. Mal können wir ja in Etappen fahren.
> 3voraus , die warten an den Schlüsselstellen fotografieren die nächsten beim Bewältigen dieser u.s.w.
> Dann rotieren die nächsten 3 voraus usw.
> Gibt geile Bilder und jeder ist dabei getroffen. - vielleicht lächle ich dann ja auch mal - muß mal bei Uwe oder Gerd fragen, wie die das machen wobei oben auf dem Rotenfels lacht uwe auch nicht.
> ...



oh mann machst dus widder kompliziert, kollesch. s'nächste mal sach ich einfach - da vorn kommt gleich wat zum knipsen.  und dann fährt einer vor und drückts knöpfchen


----------

